# Delaware out in front



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh ****, the friggin East Coast Liberals are friggin nuts!

Banning the Sale, Manufacture, Delivery and Unlawful Possession of Large-Capacity Magazines: According to the Citizens Crime Commission of New York, 30 mass shootings (with four or more victims killed) occurred in the United States from 1982 through 2012. Although the circumstances of such mass shootings varied, each incident had one thing in common: they all involved one or more large-capacity ammunition magazines. This bill would prohibit the manufacture, sale, purchase, transfer or delivery of large-capacity magazines. Large-capacity magazines are defined as magazines having the capacity to accept more than 10 rounds for any handgun and more than 5 rounds for any rifle or shotgun. Acknowledging that thousands of law-abiding Delawareans currently possess large-capacity magazines lawfully, the bill would make such possession unlawful only if it occurs (1) in a public place (which would include highways, schools, parks, restaurants, bars, and similar locations), and (2) within 20 feet of a firearm capable of accepting such magazine. The bill would exempt certain shooting ranges from the definition of "public place," so that the possession and use of large-capacity magazines at such ranges would not be prohibited.

http://m.nbcphiladelphia.com/nbcphilly/db_/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=2JTsCf3p&full=true#display


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

A mass shooting is defined as 4 or more victims? You know darn well they used th number 4 so they could bump the number. 4 is probably the average for muder/suicides but I'm not sure I would classify it as a mass shooting. It would be interesting to know in how many of these "mass shootings" they are claiming, that more than 10 shots were fired. I'm guessing in most of them mag capacity had little or no influence.

Making the claim that high capacity mags were used in these shootings doesn't tell us anything. Considering most guns com standard with a high cap mag, of course they were involved. Thats like saying all automobiles involved in accidents had 4 tires..They are just manipilating the facts.

So one could still legally posesses a high cap mag, just not in public.............................OHH thats gonna solve the problem.............. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: As Bugs Bunny would say "what a maroon".......


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is a tidbit of news or something i heard over the weekend. This is with the Sandy Hook school shooting. That most of the mags recovered from the scene of the crime had 10+ rounds left in them. So the shooter was just dropping the mags with ammo still in it. So limiting mag capacity really would not have mattered much in this case.....ie 10 round mags.

Now I am not sure if these facts were true or not. But if they are true.....how would that help?

Also....If this goes national.....will extend tubes on shot guns be outlawed??? What about spring snow goose seasons and the usage of them???


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

None of this has to do with mass shootings, its an excuse to push forward legislation they have had in their back pocket for decades, they use the media to try to convince the general public the cause of all the bad things that recently happened would go away if they could pass their legislation and find data and talking heads to support it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Why do our liberal friends as us why we think liberals are gun grabbers? Can they see it now? No one is as stupid as Feinstein, Obama, and people like them. George Washington has them pegged. He said " a nation that disarms it's citizens has evil plans". Close to that anyway.

Don't tell me your even close to patriotic if you disagree with the founding fathers and the constitution. Here is what they thought.



> Gun Quotations of the Founding Fathers
> 
> printable page
> 
> ...


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Also where are the executive orders and bills to improve school security, strenghten the mental health system, wasnt that what they said would be part of this comprehensive plan?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The liberal way. Find out what would actaully help and do the exact opposite.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Obummer,Holder and his other Czars need those large capacity mags to sell to the Mexican cartels-certainly you can understand that.  
Or to listen to them,the police and IRS etc still need them to 'combat the firepower of criminals'.Think about that statement for a minute.Apparently they don't.Truth=outlaw guns and only the outlaws and government has them.A double whammy.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Whats good for the "goose is good for the gander" . Lets all send a letter to Glock and other manufacturers requesting that they no longer sell mags with a capacity higher than 10 (7 for New York) to any law enforcement agencies.............. Don't make a rule you can't live by.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Whats good for the "goose is good for the gander" . Lets all send a letter to Glock and other manufacturers requesting that they no longer sell mags with a capacity higher than 10 (7 for New York) to any law enforcement agencies.............. Don't make a rule you can't live by.


Thank you. I have been saying that for years. The sad part of most who think they are progun think that is a bad idea. Barrett did that with 50BMG rifles to CA. Many LE agencies will not get their rifles back because Barrett can not guarantee they will go to law abiding citizens.

Honestly if we cannot have this stuff why should the cops?

Let the hate flow on you and I now. I guess it will help us find out who the antigun members are. We have lots here.

Chuck Norris eats a bowl of diamonds every morning.

Chuck Norris is not only a noun, but a verb..


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

So basically if the rest of us don't see things "your way"we are anti gun? That is dangerous thinking right there. 
Don't you think it would be a better idea to try and stop this crazy gun control BS instead of pointing fingers and whining.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh I am trying to fight it. I know a few cops and none of them are progun. They need their firearms for self-defense. Why should they rate better than a regular US citizen? Especial since the US supreme court states cops do not have any responsibility to protect anyone?

Last time I said that you were the first to bash me. So riddle me this Mr. copper why are you better than me?

Chuck Norris began selling the Total Gym as an ill-fated attempt to make his day-to-day opponents less laughably pathetic.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

They say "I am pro hunter." Means they do not care about your handguns or your AR-15.
They say "I am progun but why do you have to have a 15 or 30 rd mag." They are antigun.
Are you progun or antigun?

We must fight all antigun stuff every time.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

If the gun makers would stop production or military and LE guns and put civilian orders first. That would make a statement. If they would back out of the contracts or not sign any new contracts to supply them with "high" cap magazines and what not. That too would make a statement.

Do I think this should happen.....NO. But it would make a statement. Our military and LE needs to be supplied adequately. Don't put them in the cross hairs because of dumb politicians.

The gun control should not happen.

What should be addressed:
1. Mental Health Checks be apart of the background check.
2. Enforce the laws that are already on the books. (Lots of people lied on forms and few prosecuted)
3. Enforce laws on Books..... Did I just say that....YEP. But it is a major point that these laws don't get prosecuted to the full extent of the law. Enforce the laws on the books and things won't happen.....ie straw buying, lying on forms, falsifying documents, etc.
4. High Cap Mags..... Yes and no. But to me this is a concession point. But the number for a rifle/pistol/shotgun is 10. Not the other numbers thrown out. Pump or non magazine feed Shotguns, rifles, pistols are left alone. Because honestly in any situation 10 is all you need. Home defense, hunting, etc. 10 rounds is all that is needed.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

People...... Please explain to me why 15 or 30 round magazine is needed? Give me hunting or home defense situations.

If you say if 5 guys are breaking into your home.....NOT valid....a 10 round will work....Plus after that first shot rings out those guys are out the door every man for themselves.

Hunting.....if you can't hit your target after 10 rounds...... It is out of range or you should give up...LOL


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

i know both of you are not anti-gun. I think everyone should have the right to our 2nd amendment freedoms, unless they are a convicted felon. It doesn't matter if you don't want an AR or a 100rd drum, they should be able to be bought.

Cops don't have to protect anyone. They enforce the laws. But i'm sure they've protected a lot of people over the years.

No one is better then anyone else, my mother always says. 

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck Smith said:


> People...... Please explain to me why 15 or 30 round magazine is needed? Give me hunting or home defense situations.
> 
> If you say if 5 guys are breaking into your home.....NOT valid....a 10 round will work....Plus after that first shot rings out those guys are out the door every man for themselves.
> 
> Hunting.....if you can't hit your target after 10 rounds...... It is out of range or you should give up...LOL


A ten shot will do to stop five guys breaking into your home? Do you shoot that good? Will they leave with a single shot? Are they more likely to leave with 15 rapid fire over their head, at their feet etc? What would getting rid of 30 round magazines solve?

I like to hunt coyote. I don't have enough fingers to count the times five or six have come in together. I don't shoot good enough to make every shot count. I don't spray deer, or upland game, but I will start laying down a wall when a coyote tries to get away.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Guys...

I agree that we should be able to buy AR's and 100 round drums. But like i said a concession point is the Hi Cap Mags.



> A ten shot will do to stop five guys breaking into your home? Do you shoot that good? Will they leave with a single shot? Are they more likely to leave with 15 rapid fire over their head, at their feet etc? What would getting rid of 30 round magazines solve?


I would love to see the stats on how many rounds have ever been fired in Home defense cases. I would like to see if more than 10 were fired or were needed. Also ask any police officer or anyone.....what is the best home defense gun.... SHOT GUN with 00 Buckshot. So that is 5-8 rounds depending on gun.

Plains...you are right who knows if they would stay one the first round was let off......but I would beat dollars against donuts that not many would stick around after 3 shots from a shotgun let loose. Like i said most criminals are all for themselves. 30 round mag prohibition would not solve much..... you asked if I and that accurate in shooting.....yep. I have set up courses with friends and with my pistol 10 rounds 2 mags. We set up 20 targets and you have to walk 20 yards and shot once at each target. It is a timed event..... I have been between 60-80% on target in about 16 seconds many, many, many times. So yeah I know i would make the rounds count at an intruder or five. But that also proves the point that getting ride of 30 round mags won't matter one bit....if the shooter is skilled or knows what they are doing.



> I like to hunt coyote. I don't have enough fingers to count the times five or six have come in together. I don't shoot good enough to make every shot count. I don't spray deer, or upland game, but I will start laying down a wall when a coyote tries to get away.


I understand about having multiple yotes coming to a call....but again if you have 10 rounds that should be fine and you should have multiple yotes down. If not it is just "spraying" (to use your terms) and that does not look good to the non hunting public. Remember hunters need to be embassadors of the sport. Not the side shows. Spraying does mean you are trying for...marksmanship, integrity of making a clean kill, safety, or ethics....in the minds of non hunters.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> People...... Please explain to me why 15 or 30 round magazine is needed? Give me hunting or home defense situations.
> 
> If you say if 5 guys are breaking into your home.....NOT valid....a 10 round will work....Plus after that first shot rings out those guys are out the door every man for themselves.
> 
> Hunting.....if you can't hit your target after 10 rounds...... It is out of range or you should give up...LOL


Chuck,

The 2A has NOTHING to do with hunting. It was not intended to protect a hunters right to own guns. It was written to ensure we the people will always have a means to protect ourselves from a tyrannical government.



> A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.


Where do you see anything about hunting in the above??????? You don't. It's not there. We can drop the hunting crap.

Now ask yourself this. If for some crazy, tin foil hat wearing, absurd reason we should ever have to protect ourselves from the government, what sort of weapons do you think they will be toting? Do you think it will be AR's with sub 10rd mags? Nope. It won't be. "Well regulated" to me, means well armed. Well I don't know about you, but if I'm going up against a bunch of guys with 30rd AR's, I'd feel much better about having 30 in my mag too, instead of 10 or less.

Hopefully you can now understand what the 2A actually is about, and the reasons many oppose any AWB or mag restrictions.

And, just in case, yes our government has tanks and bombs and fighter jets, and no, I don't think you or I should be able to own that sort of stuff.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Adam..... Great points. And I agree.

But why do most people when talking about the 2nd A talk in regaurds to hunting???

Look at the politicians.....they say..."We are not after your hunting rifles and shot guns."

That is why people always revert back to HUNTING.

When our founding fathers fought the British.....Who do you think had better fire power.....the British.... and look how that turned out. :sniper:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> Adam..... Great points. And I agree.
> 
> But why do most people when talking about the 2nd A talk in regaurds to hunting???
> 
> ...


I believe people try to use hunting as an easy way out. Most Americans know and respect our right to hunt. Therefore the conversation always reverts back to hunting. IMO, it's not necessary, and actually, I think it's wrong. Yes I said it, wrong. Talking about the 2A in regards to hunting just further pounds into the people's heads that the 2A is there to protect hunters and hunters rights. It's not!!! I think many people fail to understand what the 2A is about. And that is the problem.

I don't need to justify to ANYBODY why I want or need a 30rd mag. I certainly won't use hunting as an excuse. You know why? Because there are many people like you who will question "well why do you need 30 rds to kill a deer or coyote?" (Not trying to pick on you with that comment, but you make my example for me)

This is my justification!!



> A well regulated militia being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> I don't need to justify to ANYBODY why I want or need a 30rd mag. I certainly won't use hunting as an excuse. You know why? Because there are many people like you who will question "well why do you need 30 rds to kill a deer or coyote?" (Not trying to pick on you with that comment, but you make my example for me)


 :thumb: I agree and I take no offense at all.

If you look at my previous posts about what needs to be done (top 2):

1. Mental health checks to be included in back ground checks.
2. Enforce the laws already on the books.....ie straw buying, lying on federal form and checks, falsifying the documents, etc. Just like all laws if we would prosecute to the fullest people would be less likely to disobey them.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

It is a slippery slope:

In NY, the 10/22 will be banned, currently there isn't a way to pin the 10 round magazine and or any 7 round magazines available.

According to what I've read so far on "*feature*" (note: this is very import term in the new NY ban), a "threaded muzzle" is a feature. It doesn't specify that the threads must be on the outside of the barrel. Therefore one could reason any shotgun with threads for chokes is now illegal in New York State.

Large frame pistols will also be banned (IE, 50 cal desert eagles). An unloaded weight over 50 ounces is considered a 'feature.' a DE weights about 73 oz.

If you wanted to go hunting this weekend and wanted to purchase ammo in NY, forget it. They stopped selling ammo yesterday, why you ask "because there currently isn't a system in place to perform a background check on ammo buyers, as required by the new law."

If the hunters and shooters don't band together, we as gun owners are doomed.

************************************************************************************************

What is the truth about the type of weapon used in CT, that started all these AWB's? This is an old report from Pete Williams of NBC, that is finally getting air time.

Quote from Pete Williams: This continues to be a very complex investigation and there is a lot of contradictory information out there, but we have some new information this morning (one month ago) from a couple of federal officials and state officials.

They say now that there were actually four handguns inside the school, not just two as we were initially told. Four handguns and apparently only handguns that were taken into the school.

We knew that Adam Lanza, the man said to be the gunman here, also had an 'assault-style' AR-15 -style rifle that he had had taken to the school, it was in the car he drove there, his mother's car, but we have been told by several officials that he had left that in the car.

Video of Pete Williams reporting on the "Today" show:

http://www.ijreview.com/2013/01/30208-nbc-admits-no-assault-rifle-used-in-newtown-shooting/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree with Adam it's about protection from tyranny, but I do have to ask a couple of questions. Chuck were any of those 20 targets shooting back? Your ten round magazine against a couple of thugs in your home may be completely inadequate. Maybe they scored just as well last time they shot targets. Also before someone tells me I may shoot one of the kids or something like that, I don't have any kids at home and I live in the country. I'm not going to play hero. Someone comes through my door and fires a shot I am not sticking my head around the corner to look until I have sent at least a pound of lead that direction.

As far as coyote hunting


> "spraying" (to use your terms)


Chuck, that isn't accurate. I said:


> I don't spray deer, or upland game, but I will start laying down a wall when a coyote tries to get away.


 When coyotes come in I don't know anyone who would start spraying rather than aim. When they take off and are 100 yards out there I take careful aim. The follow up shots are not hopes for a hit, they are hopes for second or third hits. They are more insurance than hope. They are more to insure killing rather than wounding. Sure we all know guys who throw hail Marry shots, but laying down a wall of lead as I said can mean multiple things. You need to know intent to judge action. Lets not shoot ourselves in the foot trying to appease the gun haters.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

questor said:


> It is a slippery slope:
> 
> In NY, the 10/22 will be banned, currently there isn't a way to pin the 10 round magazine and or any 7 round magazines available.
> 
> ...


This just shows how backwards they think. If you are going to ban pistols the smart move is to ban the most concealble ones not the least concealable ones. And how many criminals are likely to have a DE. It's not like they are all over like glocks.

FYI in NY you can posess a 10 rnd mag you just can't put more than 7 rnds in it...........Like that going to work.....

I also suspect that once they are able to buy ammo most will start buying in bulk to reduce the inconvenience and cost probably the opposite of what NY intended.....................

High cap mags are probably not a necessity but so what.. 1 30 rnd or 3 10 rnd are going to yealy the same results in a shooting with captive, unarmed victims. High cap mags can be a convenience and cost saver in some instances. You might pay $75 for 3 10 rnd mags and $45 for a 30 rnd mag.

And despite what many are saying the AR appears to be the fastest growing class of hunting rifles in the last few years. I don't understand it but it has.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I think I made mention of that the CT shooting that an AR might not have been used at all. My friend who is a police officer (in a different state) told me the report was school shooting, long rifle (AR) found in car. Nothing about a long rifle in the school.

Plainsman.... I agree about follow up shots.....but like i mentioned do you need 30? Wouldn't a 10 round mag suffice in that situation. But again.... I am not for a ban on any magazine capacity. But said it is a possible concession point for me. I am more in favor of:

1. Enforce the laws already on the books.
2. Mental health checks being apart of the Back ground checks.

You do those two things and that will stop or help prevent a lot of things IMO.

Also in my area on the news a guy attacked another man with a hammer and bail was set for the man at $500,000. Now lets ban hammers.....LOL But that just proves the point that if someone wants to do harm they will use what ever they possibly can. Here is a sad thing........if you start to ban guns. If these sicko's want to do a massacre they will start using explosives. If people don't think explosives are easy to make..... Google. enough said. But taking aim at the availability of information is attacking our 1st Amendment right and the press would not want that....but lets go after the 2nd Amendment. uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Chuck I think you and I are going to agree most of the time so I thought I better clarify my "wall of lead".

I forget the bill that is up now in North Dakota and that will strengthen the right to use a suppressor while hunting. With the slide notionally of our second amendment conservative states need to do things like this to put the brakes on. I have heard some say that oh my goodness a poachers dream. A guy who spends $1200 for a good suppressor and $200 for a tax stamp, plus his photo and fingerprints isn't a guy who is going poaching. In Europe they require a suppressor for hunting.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I think most people are under the assumption that when a high cap mag is used the shooter just keeps pulling the trigger without a break till it is empty. The more likely scenario is that a few shot are fired, new targets are aquired, a few more shots are fired and so on. My point is that even with high cap mags there are likely breaks in the firing of the weapon. Gaps that the shooter could just as easily use for reloading an other mag. Thus somewhat negating the advantage of a so called high capacity mag.

It is also becoming increasingly common to have 5-6 or even more coyotes comming in to a call. That makes for some fast shooting and can burn up 5-10 rnds of ammo in a hurry.

I saw and add today for a 30 rnd AR mag for $15. A 5 or 10 rnd mag is going to cost the same amount. Are most shooters going to spend $45 for 3-10 rnd mags or $15 for a 30 rnd?

Suppressors reduce but do not silence a guns report. They are becoming more popular in areas where residents (usually migrating city folk) are gunshot sensitive and tend to call law enforcement. They are also becoming popular for prairie dog hunting where gunshots tend to spook educated P-dogs and send them down their holes.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Chuck I think you and I are going to agree most of the time so I thought I better clarify my "wall of lead".
> 
> I forget the bill that is up now in North Dakota and that will strengthen the right to use a suppressor while hunting. With the slide notionally of our second amendment conservative states need to do things like this to put the brakes on. I have heard some say that oh my goodness a poachers dream. A guy who spends $1200 for a good suppressor and $200 for a tax stamp, plus his photo and fingerprints isn't a guy who is going poaching. In Europe they require a suppressor for hunting.


Plains....you are correct..... I think we agree on about 97% of the issues discussed on here... :beer:

Also like you mentioned..... People think that criminals will jump through hoops to get these things.....Maybe 1%. The rest will just keep on doing what they are doing.....shooting out of a pick up, at night with a spotlight, during a closed season, over a pile of bait, with what every firearm or weapon they choose. Because they haven't been caught yet so why change. Or if they have been caught the judicial system doesn't enforce the laws on books to the fullest extend so that people will think twice about poaching.....Oh i only got a $500 fine and 3 years of no hunting with out a licenses and I got to keep my truck, gun, etc. Because the judge let me keep it. So I am only out $500 because i don't hunt with a license anyway.....why stop doing what I am doing.

Sorry for the little rant on that but yep....that is what is happening.

Now back to topic...... Same thing is happening with gun laws. I don't know the exact stat but there were around 100,000 people caught lying on their background check..... Only something like a couple thousand where prosecuted. Yep....enforce the laws!!!!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> I think most people are under the assumption that when a high cap mag is used the shooter just keeps pulling the trigger without a break till it is empty. The more likely scenario is that a few shot are fired, new targets are aquired, a few more shots are fired and so on. My point is that even with high cap mags there are likely breaks in the firing of the weapon. Gaps that the shooter could just as easily use for reloading an other mag. Thus somewhat negating the advantage of a so called high capacity mag.


Dakota, I saw a graphic last week that showed the difference between 1 30 rd mag and 3 10 rd mags by untrained people firing rapid fire at a target. The difference was about 4.5 second longer with the 3 10 rd mags. Not enough to make any difference!!! Just like you said, the people are not just fireing 30 rds in a general direction. They may not be aiming and firing at one target, but they don't blow a whole 30 rd mag at a group of people either. There is really no reason to ban mags.

People, I have a tendency to jump on any one that says stupid things on here, why would I treat you any differently? I tell people all the time to take a GOOD CC class, and don't just get a permit, but actually carry a firearm. I think people have a duty to themselves and others not to be made victims.

I also know many police officers, and not one that I can think of is anti gun. Police don't carry firearms only for their protection, but also for the protection of others. Don't get that twisted!

As far as why I am better than you........I don't have the time, or the finger strength, and that has nothing to do with what either one of us does for a living. :lol:


----------



## Wyowind (Oct 5, 2008)

Here's a well written response to Obummer's proposals by a self described leftist.

http://kontradictions.wordpress.com/201 ... -tell-you/


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look what knee jerk reaction laws do......IE New York's quick to pass gun ban... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:

Oops! NY's new gun law restricts police officers
NY gun law restricts police officers: New police officers attend a police academy graduation ceremony in New York, Dec. 28, 2012.

The new law does not take effect until March, giving lawmakers some time to fix their oversight.

Due to slight oversight in New York's new gun law, both police and private citizens will be banned from carrying high-capacity magazines.

According to TV station WABC, the New York Secure Ammunition and Firearms Enforcement Act, which bans magazines that carry more than seven rounds, does not provide an exemption for law enforcement officers, who typically carry handguns with a 15-round capacity.

The New York Patrolman's Benevolent Association President Patrick J. Lynch said in a press release Thursday that they are "actively working to enact changes to this law that will provide the appropriate exemptions from the law for active and retired law enforcement officers."

"As with many pieces of new legislation, there is a period shortly after enactment where omissions and unforeseen impacts become apparent that prompt a revision to the law," he said.

The law takes effect in March. The bill can be read here.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Chuck Smith said:


> Look what knee jerk reaction laws do......IE New York's quick to pass gun ban... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:
> 
> Oops! NY's new gun law restricts police officers
> 
> The New York Patrolman's Benevolent Association President Patrick J. Lynch said in a press release Thursday that they are "actively working to enact changes to this law that will provide the appropriate exemptions from the law for active and retired law enforcement officers."


1st let me state up front, I am a big supporter of LEO's. Why is there a law for them and one for the common folks? It is just like the class warfare ****, now we have LEO's (especially retirees) with one size magazine and the common folks with another.

Just doesn't make friggin sense!

On another note, don't forget the *MILLION MAN MARCH for the 2nd Amendment 8 Feb 2013*


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I know these people are not stupid. They have done a pretty good job dividing our opposition. While some of our attention is spent on wasting time bickering about the police having more bullets than the rest of us, we all should be focusing on the main problem.......stopping the "sweeping reform"!!!


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Savage260 said:


> I know these people are not stupid. They have done a pretty good job dividing our opposition. While some of our attention is spent on wasting time bickering about the police having more bullets than the rest of us, we all should be focusing on the main problem.......stopping the "sweeping reform"!!!


I was there this weekend on the steps of my capitol supporting "Gun Appreciation Day" and will be there on the 8 of Feb. 20 years as a grunt I earned the right to complain and bicker about whatever.

NY Democrat pleads with Republican not to share document proposing confiscation of guns:

http://www.thecommentator.com/artic...share_document_proposing_confiscation_of_guns

Clearly domestic enemies of the constitution need to be treated as such, they are truly criminals.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Every one of us has that right, but then again our right to keep and bear arms seems to be under attack.. Doesn't make the bickering smart or worthwhile.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That video and story is some unbelievable, scary stuff!!! Insane how so many dems think they can control the country and think they know best.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow. One more time let us pass this bill then everyone will find out what is in it. I really think we need term limits fro everyone.

When Chuck Norris sneeze, he don't say "Atchoo" he says "DIE EVERYONE!!!". That's what happens next.


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

Many of you probably have watched some of "nutnfancy" youtube videos, for sure he is winded, BUT the following speech at the steps of the capitol of Utah is awesome and on the mark:






[IMG]http://i933.photobucket.com/albums/ad176/slickville/wethepeople.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

If anyone thinks the 2nd Amendment is about hunting they need to read the federalist papers that go into further explanation. I don't think the founding fathers even considered that hunting would ever be infringed on, this was about ensuring that the average citizen has the ability to be armed the same as an infantryman in the army. Concerning 30rd magazines and why they are needed, the police across the nation have done many more studies that I have, and since we have the potential to face the same situations as the police, if they have chosen 30 round magazines for their patrol rifles, then I will choose the same.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Exactly. I want the most reliable, dependable and effective firearms to defend myself and my family.

On the set of Walker Texas Ranger Chuck Norris brought a dying lamb back to life by nuzzling it with his beard. As the onlookers gathered, the lamb sprang to life. Chuck Norris then roundhouse kicked it, killing it instantly. This was just to prove that the good Chuck giveth, and the good Chuck, he taketh away.


----------

